

Wake Up, Geek Culture. Time to Die - mbesto
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2010/12/ff_angrynerd_geekculture/all/1

======
jcr

      > And how many people had their cassette of the Repo Man  soundtrack eaten by a Walkman?
    

Wonderful writing.

